# Massachusetts Windshield Vehicle Inspection Stickers



## Guest

My name is G. William Whitworth Jr., and I presently live in New Boston, Michigan. I am a retired Administrative Police Captain, from the City of Wayne Michigan Police Department. I retired in May 1992 after 29 years service.


One of my many hobbies is collecting license plates, from everywhere.

A question arose recently, one which I have no clue, and am hoping that someone on this site may be able to further my knowledge of Massachusetts Windshield Vehicle Inspection Stickers.

I found a web site that showed a SAMPLE of a December 2005 Massachusetts Vehicle Inspection Sticker, but because I am a new member I cannot post the link so that others here can see the sticker.
:

My question is:

Are these Inspection Stickers color coded for the month, or for the full year ?

If for the month, what colors correspond to each month. ?

If for the year, it appears that the 2005 stickers were shades of green. Can someone tell me what colors would have been used in 2006, 2007 and now, 2008 ?

One other question: Would a limo "for hire" have the same type of "Inspection Sticker" on it's windshield, as any other vehicle ?.

Any assistance in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

"Whit"

G. William Whitworth Jr.
Captain (Retired) Wayne, Michigan Police Department


----------



## jettsixx

The colors are for the year, and yes limo or delivery truck or whatever vehicle that has a Mass reg has to be inspected yes even the cruisers the state needs the money.


----------



## Guest

2007 are blue, 2008 are an orange/yellow.


----------



## HousingCop

*That reminds me, my '05 sticker is up. Time to get a new one!*


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> 2007 are blue, 2008 are an orange/yellow.


*Thanks Delta784 and others who responded. *

*Now know that 2005 are green, 2007 are blue and 2008 are orange/yellow. Really appreciate it.*

*"Whit" - Bill Whitworth - New Boston, Michigan*
*Captain (Retired) Wayne Michigan Police Department*


----------

